# SC Lease, Who would be interested?



## Kdog (Jan 20, 2005)

No PM's, just post here.  This property (237 acres) in Saluda county has not been deer hunted in over 40 years (legally).

Primary rules will be to follow State Law (sorry, no bait) food plots for kids only, plus I would impose antler restrictions within reason.  The property does not have power or running water, but it is nearby and could be added reasonably.

Kdog


----------



## Tom Borck (Jan 20, 2005)

Depending on the price.  Would have to be pretty cheap, I think S.C. lic. run about $200 for the year.  Got friends that live in Aiken, SC.  

The area should have the potential to produce a nice buck or two.  Been through the area MANY times, lots of farm land!  Would be about 90 miles from me or so.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 20, 2005)

Im Interested, where in SC is it?


----------



## dbone (Jan 20, 2005)

I've been looking at some land to buy in Edgefield Co. How far is that from Augusta , Anybody know ??


----------



## Tom Borck (Jan 20, 2005)

Saluda county is just across the Savannah River.  Not far from Aiken, SC. or Augusta, GA.  Saluda is a city in Saluda County.  

Some guys on here from Augusta will be able to answer.


----------



## shotgun (Jan 20, 2005)

Edgefield County is twenty miles from Augusta. The town of
Edgefield home of the NWTF is 25 miles .


----------



## Smarrhunter (Jan 20, 2005)

any ducks? :


----------



## gabuckeye (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm interested.  Would love to find a place to hunt in S.C. also.  I do wonder how antler restrictions would work on 237 acres.  If the surrounding properties are not following antler restrictions then I don't feel you will be doing anything except letting them walk for others to kill.  Now if the surrounding properties are following antler restrictions - then good deal!


----------



## Browning382 (Jan 20, 2005)

My family owns a business in Anderson, Sc.  Is there turkey on the property??  How many people you looking for and how much?.......might be interested.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 20, 2005)

*map*

heres a link to a map of sc counties,
http://www.sciway.net/maps/cnty/
any boby know what a sc nonresident licens cost?
ps sorry Kdog about the pm I got excited and didnt read the post all the way through!


----------



## Timberman (Jan 20, 2005)

A nonresident license costs $225. 

http://www.dnr.state.sc.us/

Saluda county produces decent deer. On par with most eastern Georgia piedmont counties. In some areas the numbers are slim then some have too many. Again on par with eastern Georgia piedmont. The game regs are very similiar to Ga, ie no baiting , no early August rifle, unlike the low country. 

A good tract would be worth investigating. But if you already have something decent in Georgia I don't think you'll find anything that will beat it. Especially when you consider the cost of a nonresident license.


----------



## Kdog (Jan 21, 2005)

Timber, thanks for your input.  That is exactly the way I am thinking.  I will try to go look at the land in the near future, just not sure about that drive.

Kdog


----------



## alton (Dec 29, 2007)

very interested contact me by pm


----------



## Kdog (Dec 29, 2007)

I passed on this, and last I heard, it was leased by a father with two boys.  Think it went for $6.50 an acre.  I will check with the owner to see if the lease went through.

Kdog


----------



## alton (Dec 29, 2007)

I am very interested iwould be glad to ride down there and look at it i have a hunting camper set up in union if i liked it i would take it then. very serious about this


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Y'all do notice that this thread is almost 3 years old..


----------



## alton (Dec 29, 2007)

It Never Hurts To Ask If It Is Leased It Could Have Been Bad Leasers And Ready To Be Leased Again.


----------



## alton (Dec 29, 2007)

Not Slow Just Checking Everything.


----------



## Kdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Talked to the owner and the current lease expires in July.  He will let me know if they do not renew, and I will update.

Kdog


----------

